

The Medieval Fragments Project: when crowdsourcing doesn’t work - diodorus
https://micahcapstone.wordpress.com/2015/05/25/why-the-medieval-fragments-project-nolonger-exists-and-when-crowdsourcing-doesnt-work/

======
ddebernardy
> I have concluded that universities do not operate by a merit based system,
> but rather by a form of elitist inbreeding wherein only a handful of
> privileged individuals are hand-picked through political intrigue and spoon
> fed to glory by a handful of privileged individuals who were hand-picked
> through political intrigue and spoon fed to glory.

That's a chilling description of the academic world. And yet so apt -- as I
recollect it, anyway.

------
smoyer
I'm not sure why he felt the need to take the Flickr account down. There might
not be a curator (if he truly doesn't have time) but that doesn't a member of
his crowdsourcing community might make a significant contribution anyway.
Either way, good luck with your new career.

------
arjn
Surely this can be "open sourced". Release all data including texts, images
etc and turn it into something like a software project. It may be a good
experiment instead of shutting it down.

